# Magna Fortis Metacardia or better?



## ClarkKent (May 19, 2009)

I have done a search and I have not found that much info on Magna Fortis Metacardia on this forum.  I just passed my EMT class (last Saturday) and my family wants to get this stethoscope for me.  I have found it for about $155.  Is this stethoscope worth the money or is there a better one out there?


----------



## mikie (May 19, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> Is this stethoscope worth the money or is there a better one out there?



No.  And yes there are better ones out there.  You can spend hundreds if not thousnands on them.  As a basic, all we pretty much use them for is BP and lung sounds.  Bare in mind that things go 'missing' and do you really want to spend another 150 again?  

I understand wanting a nice scope, so get a 3M Littmann, range from $30-500


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 19, 2009)

mikie said:


> No.  And yes there are better ones out there.  You can spend hundreds if not thousnands on them.  As a basic, all we pretty much use them for is BP and lung sounds.  Bare in mind that things go 'missing' and do you really want to spend another 150 again?
> 
> I understand wanting a nice scope, so *get a 3M Littmann, range from $30-500*



Littmann Lightweight SE 2.  Specifically made for grunt work EMS.  50-60$.


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2009)

The Masters version of all the scopes are better than the standard, it only has one acoustic diaphraghm, so there's less intrusion of noises.  I have a Littman Masters II SE. I got it for 135. Totally worth it.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 19, 2009)

I know that I am not an MD, RN nor an EMT-P.  Hell I just passed my EMT-B class and have not taken my NREMT test just yet.  But you are right, I do want a nice scope for now.  I am looking at volunteering for a fire department so I would like to have my own tools.  



mikie said:


> No.  And yes there are better ones out there.  You can spend hundreds if not thousnands on them.  As a basic, all we pretty much use them for is BP and lung sounds.  Bare in mind that things go 'missing' and do you really want to spend another 150 again?
> 
> I understand wanting a nice scope, so get a 3M Littmann, range from $30-500


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

I propose a new rule:

Stethoscope thread = automatic lifetime ban


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

he did say he searched the previous threads for it. Though it should probably be in equipment section. As for the steth haven't used one personally but I hear their good still a little to pricey for field work imo.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 20, 2009)

Do you know heart tones/sounds more than the "lub dub" or be able to differentiate murmors, clicks or gallops? Do you plan to within the next year? If not it is to pricey for your needs. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

exodus said:


> The Masters version of all the scopes are better than the standard, it only has one acoustic diaphraghm, so there's less intrusion of noises.  I have a Littman Masters II SE. I got it for 135. Totally worth it.


$135?

Do a search on eBay... you can often find them MUCH cheaper. I think I paid $70 for mine.


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I propose a new rule:
> 
> Stethoscope thread = automatic lifetime ban



Amen brother.  Why not add his question onto one of the thousand or so discussions on here?


----------

